# Cruising with a dog to other countries?



## Inspirare (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi SailNetters!
This is my first post here, but not my first cruising.

We are considering sailing down the west coast of US (from Seattle), and continue down through Panama to the Caribbean.

Our family of 3 consists of me, my husband and our dog, a Great Dane.
I'm researching rules and regulations on bring the dog to different countries right now, and would love the hear first hand experiences on cruising with a dog.

Have you found any specific countries in central america and the caribbean to be particularly dog friendly? (Or particularly non-dog-friendly?)

Regards,
Annika


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

We have friends who cruised in the Eastern Caribbean with a wonderful standard poodle and they found it to be very difficult and very costly. I don't remember the details but there were some countries that did not allow dog's to enter without extended isolation in kennels. In other country's a vet had to come to the boat to see the dock at a cost of $100 to $200. For one winter's cruising they had spent something like $2000 on fees related to the dog.

Good luck, don't know if Noonsite has dog info? Have you checked there?


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

You can find the rules for each country at noonsite.com

Dogs are frequently not welcome in the Carib unless they are independently wealthy.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh boy! That's alot of DOG. Everything i've heard is it's a big PITA... But at least you'd have something to ride around on when on land!


----------



## JedNeck (Sep 22, 2011)

Maybe Land is on to something. Tell them that your pup is actually a horse.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

This was discussed at length recently 

do a search on dog and you should find it.


----------



## Inspirare (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for your replies!
I'll check out noonsite!

Interestingly, search on the forum produces no results if the string is 3 or less characters, so "dog", "pet" or "cat" got no results 
"dogs" did...


----------



## bjslife (Oct 28, 2009)

Please let me know what you find out. I am in Oregon on the coast and have 2 small mini dogs and plan to travel south this spring. thanks


----------



## ottos (Aug 12, 2008)

TQA said:


> This was discussed at length recently
> 
> do a search on dog and you should find it.


I did that but all I found were posts about/from an irascible, knowledgable trimaran sailor. :laugher


----------



## Controlled Jibe (Jan 4, 2012)

We're also planning on bringing a dog aboard to mexico, specifically the baja peninsula and the islands in the Sea of Cortez. Does anyone have experience cruising with dogs in this area? Any suggestions would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## mikefossl (Feb 21, 2008)

Controlled Jibe said:


> We're also planning on bringing a dog aboard to mexico, specifically the baja peninsula and the islands in the Sea of Cortez. Does anyone have experience cruising with dogs in this area? Any suggestions would be appreciated. thanks


We spent several months in the Baha and Mexico is generally very dog friendly. You have to have all the shots (rabies, heartworm, ticks & fleas). You can check out our blog: secondjump.wordpress.com

THX, Mike


----------

